# Reporters and Skateboarding



## Blake Bowden (Apr 8, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0KB8amB65U"]YouTube - Skateboard Reporter Fail[/ame]


----------



## RJS (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 9, 2009)

I want to live in a place called "Pioneer Courthouse Square."

Unfortunately it's only an outdoor venue in Portland.

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_Courthouse_Square[/ame]


----------

